# EB-TV Episode 9 / BJJ Thailand Open 2010



## EliteBoxing (Nov 22, 2010)

*EB-TV Episode 9 / BJJ Thailand Open 2010*







23 October 2010 @ Lumpini Hall , Bangkok

This year was our largest tournament yet with over 230 competitors from all over Southeast Asia, Japan, UK, Australia, Bahrain, USA and Brazil. All belt levels were represented from white, blue, purple, brown and black. With our new event space at Lumpini Hall we were able to have 4x competitions areas, 2x bullpens and plenty of room for spectators and vendors. We also hosted senior referee and BJJ black-belt, Prof Stephen Kamphuis to head our team of referees alongside local purple-belt, Mark Simmerman. The vendors we had present selling merchandise were FBT Sports, Fairtex, Kauai Kimonos, Redstar BJJ, Kombat Mouthguards and SEABJJ. This was a 2-day event with gi the first day and no-gi the second.

*Watch Video:* http://www.youtube.com/user/EliteBoxingTV?feature=mhum#p/c/5E78E7811A06EC0C/0/Q3HUyynC248


*More information:* http://www.strongvon.com/THAIOPEN


----------

